# Hello from India!



## Ajay Chandar (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm a Freemason in Chennai, India. You perhaps know my city as Madras.

Looking forward to meeting brethren from all over the world!


----------



## JanneProeliator (Oct 29, 2017)

Haribol brother Ajay


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 29, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Oct 29, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> Haribol brother Ajay


Hari Bol, Brother


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Oct 29, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum Brother.


Thank you, Brother. Happy to be here.


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Oct 30, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Greetings, and welcome!


Thank you, Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 30, 2017)

Greetings ! 

(I am looking at a pen on my desk given to me by a WBro from Lodge Star of Agra 46 GLI)


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Oct 30, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Greetings !
> 
> (I am looking at a pen on my desk given to me by a WBro from Lodge Star of Agra 46 GLI)



Ah, Star of Agra. A highly-regarded lodge!


----------



## Bloke (Oct 30, 2017)

Ajay Chandar said:


> Ah, Star of Agra. A highly-regarded lodge!


That's what I hear - but my sources are all bias


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello from England


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Nov 4, 2017)

Mike Martin said:


> Hello from England


Hello there, Brother!


----------



## Tusshar (Nov 4, 2017)

Hello W Bro Ajay... I am from lodge Berar No 28 Amravati.. Regards 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Tony Oliva (Nov 4, 2017)

Welcome Brother, Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Nov 4, 2017)

Tusshar said:


> Hello W Bro Ajay... I am from lodge Berar No 28 Amravati.. Regards
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Good to know, Brother. I'm a member of Lodge Satsang No. 396, Chennai


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 5, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Nov 7, 2017)

Tony Oliva said:


> Welcome Brother, Hope you enjoy the forum.


Thank you, Brother. I am already enjoying it.


----------



## Bro Kulandaiswamy (Aug 16, 2019)

Ajay Chandar said:


> I'm a Freemason in Chennai, India. You perhaps know my city as Madras.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting brethren from all over the world!


Hello Brother, How is your Masonic Journey treating you?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Mar 21, 2020)

Bro Kulandaiswamy said:


> Hello Brother, How is your Masonic Journey treating you?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Fraternal Greetings and Vanakkam, Brother! My Masonic Journey has so far been beautiful.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Mar 23, 2020)

Welcome from Texas


----------



## TonyT2020 (Mar 23, 2020)

Ajay Chandar said:


> I'm a Freemason in Chennai, India. You perhaps know my city as Madras.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting brethren from all over the world!


Greetings Bro and welcome. I have always wanted to visit India. Besides loving Indian food, I discovered some years ago that I have a small but surprising 2% Indian DNA strand. 

I pray that you and yours are well during these times of challenge and unrest. May the great Architect of the Universe have mercy on us all.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 23, 2020)

Greetings from Scotland.


----------

